
How Robot Hands Are Evolving to Do What Ours Can - gk1
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2018/07/30/technology/robot-hands.html
======
stcredzero
I don't think that human-like hands are going to be anything but an accessory
for human-like androids. Anything which can be done by a human hand can also
be done by a mechanically simpler device, with some specialized tools for
specific tasks, like threading screws. For any activity, devoid of aesthetics,
human-like hands are always going to be more expensive and less reliable than
the simpler manipulators.

------
ColinWright
Same story, discussion yesterday:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17645456](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17645456)

